# a-şi fura singur căciula



## stau la bloc

Salutare din nou,

De curând am dat peste expresia 'to cut off one's nose to spit one's face', care la noi s-ar traduce prin 'a-şi fura singur căciula', şi mi-am dat seama că, luată literal, 'a-şi fura singur căciula' nu presupune de fapt nici o pierdere, aşa cum implică sensul cu care e utilizată (a-şi face singur rău încercând să păcălească pe altcineva). Am căutat cu Google, dar n-am putut da de vreo explicaţie a originii ei.
Este printre voi cineva care să ştie povestea expresiei, sau care să mă poată îndruma spre vreo resursă?

Mulţumesc.


----------



## farscape

Poate într-un dicţionar frazeologic - am să caut într-un dicţionar  vechi, al lui Şeineanu - dacă-l găsesc.

Mie-mi sună a folclor popular a la Păcală şi Tândală 

Later,


----------



## RazvanB

Salut, eu am găsit într-un dicţionar la acestă expresie această traducere,  a-şi face singur rău , a-şi tăia craca de sub picioare


----------



## farscape

Cred că *stau-la-bloc*  vrea să ştie de unde vine expresia şi nu ce inseamnă (din moment  ce i-a găsit echivalentul in engleză).

Nu reuşesc să dau de un dicţionar mai vechi/frazeologic.

Later,


----------

